# Questions about American Models S Scale trains



## Gigasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm new to S scale and American Models and I had a few basic tech questions. Are these locomotives setup for AC or DC track? What is the voltage on the track? Are American Models Scale trains standardly operated (or is there a concept of DCC in these trains)? Does anyone know the typical stall current of one of these locomotives (on the high end)? A last (non-technical) question. How popular are American Model trains? Does anyone have any guess on how many locos they sell annually? I appreciate the help.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Gigasaurus said:


> I'm new to S scale and American Models and I had a few basic tech questions. Are these locomotives setup for AC or DC track? What is the voltage on the track? Are American Models Scale trains standardly operated (or is there a concept of DCC in these trains)? Does anyone know the typical stall current of one of these locomotives (on the high end)? A last (non-technical) question. How popular are American Model trains? Does anyone have any guess on how many locos they sell annually? I appreciate the help.


Gigasaurus: I can only answer some of the above. Each Loco is setup different when the
orginal owner bought them. I have a set of Baldwin switchers that can run on either AC or
DC. I bought them new and told them how I wanted it. I run them almost all the time on DC.
I also told them I wanted the "low gear" setup; as I like my engines to run super slow for
realism. I use a A/F #16 rectiformer. I never measured the voltage but I believe it to be between 5 to 10 Volts DC as my throttle is a little less then half. There engines are very realistic and colors are very nice. Larry P.S. My Baldwins are very strong; they can pull 15 or so cars with little effort.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Gigasaurus,
I have more than a dozen AM locomotives; some are new, some purchased on Ebay. Never had a problem with them. Additionally, the level of detail is suitable to my needs, and the price is right. I run AC hi-rail conventional mode (an old 18B Gilbert transformer) and truly enjoy the engines. Personally, I don't think you can go wrong.
Mark


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

American Models are very popular among diehard S gauge fans. They have been in business for a long time (20? 30? years) The DC version is kinda like an HO train where, there is a motor and electrical pickups and that is that. The AC version is the same, except it has a electronic E-unit and a rectifier built in.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Almost any train costs more than my first car. Ha! Pete


----------

